

How 'The Social Network' Saved Mark Zuckerberg - wicknicks
http://www.theatlantic.com/culture/archive/2011/02/how-the-social-network-saved-mark-zuckerberg/71742/

======
BigData
Some great points. Zuckerberg has really weathered the storm well. I am glad
The Atlantic points out the split between what the generations think of
Zuckerberg.

------
badwetter
Anyone else suspicious re the timing of the magazine & Oprah appearance?
Wonder which PR Mgmt firm suggested these remedies? Brilliant!

